# Help needed getting new rescue off the ground in PA



## Daisy_And_Roo (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyne in the area, help is really needed. If you want to help out, contact me adn I'll give you all the information thatis needed.





"Since ARF is no longer handling rabbits, a new rabbit rescue has been formed called Luv-N-Bunns. We are having a small fundraising opportunity at Borders Bookstore doing giftwrap and are welcome to bring a bun to the event. Borders will provide everything we need and we will wrap gifts (mostly books) for donations.

We are only scheduled for two nights. Friday 12/7/07 from 6 -close, and Wednesday 12/19/07 from 5 - close. 

I am sending this out in hopes that someone might be looking for an opportunity to volunteer and help the local bunnies. The location is Borders Book Store, Route 611, Warrington, PA. I realize this is a bit of a drive and understand if no one can help but if you have some free time and would like to ride up with me, I welcome the company. Thanks!

Thanks,





Carol (The Bunny Whisperer)
Luv-N-Bunns
Rescue and Retirement for Abandoned Bunnies"


"I'm on my own with Luv-N-Bunns and am looking for people to help foster, do outreach event, fundraising event, basically anything anyone can think of to help raise some money and help raise awareness about bunnies. I love your story and will use part of it in my first newsletter.

We are in desperate need of funds right now and I am trying to promote "sponsor a foster bun" for the holidays. Each $50 donation gets a certificate with a photo and provides for a bunny. Please pass the word if you know of anyone looking to give a gift but don't know what to give. 

I currently have 74 buns at my home so I am also welcoming volunteers to help with anything so we can get Luv-N-Bunns in fully operation with help for anything. Please let me know if you can find some help.

We also have some gift wrapping up in Warrington, PA at Borders on Friday 12/7 from 6-11 and Wednesday 12/19 from 5 - 11 if you know of anyone that might be willing to wrap some books. We'll have a bunny there on display and I hope to have a handout ready by Friday with all our information. As you can see there is a ton of work to be done. Thanks!




Carol (The Bunny Whisperer)
Luv-N-Bunns
Rescue and Retirement for Abandoned Bunnies"


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 4, 2007)

Do we know if this is a registered charity?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 4, 2007)

Rescues need to check their state regulations to find out if they are required to register. In some states, many charitable organizations meet requirements that exempt them fromneeding to registertheir charity. 

I would recommend that individuals wishing to call themselves rescue organizations look into obtaining federal 501c3 status, which will give them tax exempt status as well as relieving some individual liability from the owner in the case of a lawsuit.

Pam


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to rain (well, sprinkle) on the parade, but Rabbits Online doesn't allow calls for donations on this board unless approved by the Moderators. We try and protect our members by researchingthese things first. We alsoorganize such endeavors with a'Featured Rescue'feature.

Posting events is fine, though. 

Good luck with it! :goodluck



sas


----------

